# AI/OC Report - Sat/Sun



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*OC Report:*
I could not make the spring fest, so I had a late start. I got to RT50 bridge at 10:00pm and started throwing lures. I had few hits but released a 17''. Huntsman then showed up around 11 or so. We continued with some consistent actions. The largest I got was 27'', while Huntsman released his biggest at around 26''. He lost what could have been a keeper. Overall, we had a blast, and a good workout with my popnet. At 4:30am, I decided to call Fishbiat, thinking that he spent the night at the tent (In AI), hopefully to get some leftover bunkers from him. But, nope, he was at home sleeping!!!
*
AI Report - *
Anyway, Huntsman and I headed to Bev for some ammo. As usual, she opened early just for us bait junkies. What can you say about her without being already mentioned so many times. We hit AI at 6:00am, and Huntsman drove around the ORV for a good spot. By 7:00am, my 3 poles are in the water and one got a nice hit, but baitless. My suspicion is a taylor blue. By this time, Huntsman finally got his 1st line in. No later than 5 mins, he landed his blue (around 16''). Then he busted my chops for getting ahead of me in fish count..  

Few minutes after that I got my blue. But shortly after, I had a nice hit. Once I tightened the line, I had a nice pull. I told Huntsman, it's probably a skate. He said "naw Pete, it's a rock!!!". As always, I didn't believe him. We'll, after several minutes, I landed this blurry looking pic Huntsman took.










Wow, I thought, it was a nice surprised as I was not expecting a nice striper. It measured at around 34''. I re-baited and casted towards the same spot. In about 30 minutes, after that, I got a nice hit. Tightened my line and this time, it was a HUGE PULL. I pulled my forward several times. I said to Huntsman, got to be a mother of all skate or Ray. He again said "naw Pete, this is a monster rock!!!!". Once again, it's my job to disagree with him. At this time, I had very energy left in me, so instead of cranking my reel, I walked backwards. My ole buddy went to the wash to help me drag the fish in. At this point I saw the fins and said "oh my God, it's a nice sized rock. I was about 100ft from Huntsman and he indicated with the stretch of his arm, it's HUGE!!!. Then next thing I see Huntsman down to his knees and yelled "OH SH&T" (the line had broken once a big wave crashed), I proceeded to say "OH NO!!!!!". Once the suds recedded, Hunt said "oky we still got him", he basically dove onto the fish from keeping it getting wash out into the sea, grabbed the tail, and smothered the jaw, while I ran like a bullet to hold onto my prize (my PB 45" striper). 








Man, we were so sotked we called bev about my prizes. Before leaving AI, we bumped into Orest, who witness us rinsing the sands of the fish. We took the striper to Bev to get my paper. It officially measured at 45 1/4 inches and 31.4 pounds!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*nice*

Freagin sweet!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very very nice Pete. Congrats.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice Job Guys!! Very nice fish Pete. Looks like you all had a great weekend fishing


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*guess the *:00am call was PB by the Huntsman*

WTG ,,,That is a very nice feesh


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*WBB Holds top three for striper on biggest list*

Nice work Peter, congrats that is great fish


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

NIce goin' Pete. Way to represent!!!!! 45" is gonna be hard to beat


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow Peter!! Great fish! And a PB at that! What a day, huh, fishing with good friends and catching feeesh, way to go!! 

Brian, I know that fish made you cast even farther!!! :fishing: 

Me? I went to two lacrosse games and two softball games today. Yesterday was all about softball and soccer practice.  Man, wishin' I was fishin'...


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Pete... 2 thumbs up on the pb and citation ...Man u hade the hot hand this w/e !!!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Man, we shoulda stayed! Congrats Tuna. That's a heck of a fish! When's dinner?

Nice save B-.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go Peter!! That's a nice day at AI !!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Awesome*

glad to see somebody caught some Rocks ... and a whopper at that ... Congrats


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Tuna,

Thanks for giving me a call and telling me the report in your own words. Man, for a guy that's that tired, you sounded so excited on the phone. I was so excited for you!! Anyways, way to go and after I got off the phone w/ you, I called the boys to let them know. I think I may have woken them up for you.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im glad to see someone caught something nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

you rock pete!!! soooo, wheres brians picture?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That bad boy is definitely going on the list, nice one.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wooooooooooo Hooooooooooo

Nice catch ... that is a PB that will be hard to top


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice job Tuna !


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Nice !*

Thats a catch to remember !!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wow Pete. That's a nice fish!

Great job!! 
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Pete and Brain nice seeing you guys again*

And Pete really nice fish.

For me 1 lousy skate and not enough mags in my squidder 146, had 2 really nice blow ups.

But it was a great day at AI, beautiful weather and spending time with the misses is priceless.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice job, congrats Pete. I might see you there soon.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks all!!!!!!*

Appreciate for the nice words..After checking out the AI reports in the past week, I did not expect to catch any stripers. After my 1st blue, I was very happy. But 2 stripers within 30 mins, NO WAY!!! Huntsman deserves all of the credit on this one. He picked the right spot, and got that big save for me.

Oh, WBB, I was hurting big time in the stop&go traffic going home.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Tuna*

Nice job on that PB Rock. Especially back to back hook ups. Yeah Huntsman has some AI Mojo. Fish next to him, you'll be set.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*What a weekend..*

Triple threat tour - RT 50 Bridge, AI and then the wall for some tog'n. 

We had a blast on the bridge once we found out what they were actually hit'n (tandem storm) was the ticket and the fish were engulf'n the lures. Pete and his freak'n bridge net.. man that thing kept get'n tangled up...   Glad we didn't have to worry about any monsters being caught there... Oooo I'm so tired...  

As Tuna stated we headed to Bev's (what a great gal) around 5:30ish and she opened up for us and took a brief report from our bridge excusion and then headed out the door... 

Sorry bout that pic Tuna but it was your camera...  . 

You would expect that once you put a guy on some fish that he would concede and agree that "IT'S A STRIPER" man "IT'S A STRIPER". Nah, feels like a skate.. how many times do ya have to hear that...    Ooooo I'm so tired...  

Man that fish all most escaped us.. after I made the blood curtling scream as I saw that monster cover under the waves I knew it was a gonner... but alas - the waves retreat and what do I see trying to position it's self towards the deeper shallows ... THERE she blows.. I run over and jump in front of the incoming wave to block the fish (unlike the diving thing Pete states - he was reminiscing over his diving episode at PLO and PAX -  ).. Put my hands in front of this monster to keep it from swimming back into the wash.. the wave lifts the fish and it gives two shakes of that monsterous tail and all most knocks me over into the wash... Man.. if Tuna hadn't have come down when he did the hog would've been tell'n the story of how it landed the big one...    

Man what an awesome weekend of fish'n. Glad Tuna got his PB and two w/in 30minutes of us being on the beach.. can't get any better than that and i wasn't even concerned about not catch'n. I think I slept half the morning away .. which was great. Tuna even said a shower past through... Must've been why I was dreamin of me and Stacy Dash in the shower together..    [email protected]#$ rain... hehehe... 

Oh, BTW - FB - the fish were caught in close (inside the inner bar) I was actually casting out past the breaker just inside the outer bar. Again it pays to stagger your casts. I wasn't even trying to cast that far but my technique is so darn good the rod/weight gets so intimidated and thinks that I wanna lauch it to never never land every time...   

Again, CONGRATS!!! on the fish and good fish'n w/ you again Tuna. I think we both deserve credit on landed that beaut... 

Until the next time.. Ooooo I'm so tired ...  



> Hey Tuna
> 
> Nice job on that PB Rock. Especially back to back hook ups. Yeah Huntsman has some AI Mojo. Fish next to him, you'll be set.
> __________________
> Jeff


LOL.. Jeff.. you're right ... seems that when I'm solo I get all the fish but when I'm fish'n w/ others they seem to land all the big'uns... 

Oh.. all most forgot - 










*___________________*
*WBB - Shadow Ninja*









*“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow *


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yeah B,*

I don't know about you, but the way we were celebrating, I get the feeling that we looked like 2 retards on the beach who have never seen a fish before.

Man, I'm beat bro!!! 

Oh, at least I have a freakin net that barealy pulled them pigs from that deep drop. Oh yeah, as always, it was a blast dude!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Yes Sirrrrrrr>...*

We probably looked like two bafoons out there jump'n around like crazy what made it all the better was the folks driving by giving the honk and the finger.... oh.. I mean thumbs up...    .. Wish I wasn't headed out of town this weekend because you know where I would be...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Ooohhh Yea!!*

And I'll be right on your trail!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> And I'll be right on your trail!!!!


NOT!!!! Got to get some fish w/ out you being around stealing all the thunder..   

Nah, you know we would've rolled out again.. but just one vehicle this time... LOL...


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

im hiding in the trunk!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I wonder why my trunk kept smelling like Gamster bait...  ....


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Wow!!!*

Great catch...Tunafish


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks JF*

You didn't do too bad yourself with them blues!!!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Fabulous fish Tuna and great teamwork guys! Glad you both had such a blast. Wish I could have seen you land that beauty. Huntsman you are one very capable buddy to have at your side! 

Congrats on your PB Tuna!

Blue Heron


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Thank you*



TunaFish said:


> You didn't do too bad yourself with them blues!!!


Thank you...Tuna Fish...I yet to catch a nice Rock this year...


----------

